# 2002 Maxima SE Radio Light



## cwindham (May 10, 2011)

I just purchased a 2002 Maxima and the radio works but the lights do not (cant tell what station im on or nothing). Any idea what could be wrong? Is it a fuse or malfunction of the radio? Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like an internal radio problem. Your best options are to either have it repaired or replace it with an aftermarket unit. You can google-search for radio repair services. Here are a couple you may want to look at:

Car Stereo Repair, Factory Authorized and Certified Technicians .: Free Removal Instructions :. Sound Repair :. Your Mobile Electronic Specialists .:

Car Audio Repair | Car Stereo Repair | Car Radio Repair

For aftermarket radios, a good site is:

Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, LCD TV, Digital Cameras


----------

